

Is the cryptopocalypse nigh? - tptacek
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/08/is-cryptopocalypse-nigh.html

======
Mithrandir
Previous discussions on the presentation:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6191171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6191171)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6155502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6155502)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6192777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6192777)

Edit: Here's what Bruce Schneier says about it:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/08/the_cryptopoc...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/08/the_cryptopocal.html)

------
zokier
> ... and even _lame_ , non-contributing Ptacek (henceforth RSSp) are all
> smart guys

Ummm.. is that some inside joke or did he really call fellow security
researcher "lame"?

~~~
tptacek
I hate him _so much_.

------
bestdayever
Obligatory
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

